# Porto street music performance search help



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a shot in the dark: last Sunday (2/9) evening in *Porto* I watched a terrific band playing in the street - specifically on the Largo da Ramadinha, in front of the bar Tendinha Dos Poveiros (approx 400m east of the Sao Bento station). 
There were ten or so musicians with percussion, strings, voices, keyboard. I was drawn from a distance by the thumping batucada rhythms and watching later they moved on to more traditional Portuguese forms, I believe. I'd love to track down more music from the band either on youtube or on CD.
Would anyone here know the best places to find out about the performance? It seems the Porto tourism site has no contacts I could chase up to help with this, nor listings for musical events in the town last weekend. 

Thanks for any suggestions.
m


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

try the bar, they might know


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

canoeman said:


> try the bar, they might know


Yes, thanks, but I messaged the bar via FB. No response yet.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Were they like a folk band? If so I have seen them play on the Santa Catarina and they are excellent, I have a feeling they are known in Porto, I'll research see what I can find.


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, Yes kind of folky. Last Sunday they had 4 or 5 drums, various percussion. Generally a young group - 20s and 30s I'd say. Any help appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

My cousin had filmed them at the time, so I went to her FB page to see the video and there were two of them playing bag pipes,one guy on a very large drum and a guy playing a string instrument, so I am thinking it's not your band!! They were all young people and very good though.........sorry. I'll still ask around ok?


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

It could be: I was able to watch for only a few songs and what I saw included guitar, another stringed instrument, smaller drums hanging round the neck, a huge floor drum, keyboard, several other smaller percussion instruments. Was it the same place your cousin saw them? Maybe I could confirm if you sent the link to your cousin's FB page...?


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a short YT upload I made of a part of a piece they performed


----------

